
Bill English: Computer mouse co-creator dies at 91 - app4soft
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-53638033
======
MindGods
See recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24032820](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24032820)

------
maweki
Of course, in hindsight the rodentiometer is an obvious input for the
computer. One wonders how long it would have taken somebody else to invent
this, if English didn't exist. How "ripe" was the community for this idea to
surface?

Well, at least I always wonder with such inventions. How long have all the
prerequisites been there? How large a problem has been solved? How many people
had that problem? How incremental was the advancement?

------
hsson
I remember learning about him in uni.. RIP Bill

------
rvz
Can we have a black bar in recognition of the achievements of this pioneering
computer scientist and engineer please? RIP Bill English.

------
app4soft
> _Mr English died of respiratory failure on 26 July in California, his wife
> Roberta said._

Seems like COVID-19, but covered by family, as many others relatives and
friends of the deceased this year did.[0]

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deaths_in_2020#26](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deaths_in_2020#26)

